
 TheFacebook: Stunning Numbers (May 2005) - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.softtechvc.com/2005/05/thefacebook_stu.html
======
tdm911
_Oh yeah, and they are already making gazillions of dollars and are
profitable._

Didn't Facebook only achieve profitability a month or so ago? Or have I missed
something?

~~~
sachinag
This was pre-Photos app, which is what took off like a rocket and blew out
their hosting and bandwidth costs. They were profitable before Photos.

~~~
tibbon
Really? Did photos set them under? Almost all FB photos are low resolution
compared with the 10MP ones I throw on Flickr and get much less traffic in my
estimate.

I believe you, but its amazing that bandwidth costs for photos could set them
under for such a long time.

~~~
unalone
Facebook has more users than Flickr; its users upload more photos than
Flickr's.

[http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/02/23/facebook-
increases-...](http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/02/23/facebook-increases-
lead-as-top-photo-sharing-site/)

They get more than twice the photo traffic Flickr does. It's also interesting,
looking at that second graph and realizing that Facebook hasn't peaked yet.
Did you know that according to Compete Facebook is visited nearly as much as
Yahoo and Google? Or that it's got 250% the traffic of MySpace?

------
ivankirigin
The interesting thing about exponential growth is that the numbers are always
stunning.

Ohh, and that is why the singularity doesn't exist.

~~~
unalone
_Ohh, and that is why the singularity doesn't exist._

Hm? How does that follow from your first statement?

~~~
ivankirigin
You are always in the knee of an exp curve. There is no point in the future
where the growth breaks down your models. That is a persistent state of the
world right now.

